# Turbine designs-manufacturer 1950/60's 70's



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

PAMATRADA--- I sailed with BP Tankers steam ships of which the majority were designed and built by PAMATRA, Wallsend on the TYNE. They where mainly HP/LP compounds sets delivering power through double reduction gear boxes to the propeller shaft from 20.000shp to 35.000 shp + more SHP..
My question now is what did the letters in the title ''PAMATRDA'' stand for???
PARSON Marine Turbine research Development association.?? any facts or definitions?


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

#1 This may be some help. If it does not down load just type in the address on the web.





Parsons Marine Steam Turbine Co - Graces Guide







www.gracesguide.co.uk


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Westinghouse bought Parsons lock, stock and barrel and set up in the US. They even took the engineers and key workers with them! They were then bought out by Siemens. I went, several moons ago, to the Siemens plant in Charlotte, North Carolina, to inspect a ST (380MW) that had suffered damage after a major overhaul by Siemens and upgrading. The plant was located on "Westinghouse Boulevard". The head of the plant was a Mr. Von Siemens!

It was a while ago, so I think it is safe to comment that the machining of rotors and casing was done vertically.

I learned the story behind the buy-outs from a gentleman called Andy ***berland, whose father had been shipped over from Wallsend along with the factory!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! What a farce! - C u m berland, not ***berland!


----------



## Hygromia/3rdShip (May 5, 2018)

makko said:


> Ha ha ha! What a farce! - C u m berland, not ***berland!


Also on Shell Tankers H class.
Parsons and Marine Engineering Trade Research Association.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

*P*arsons *A*nd *M*arine *E*ngineering *T*urbine *R*esearch *A*nd *D*evelopment *A*ssociation





Parsons and Marine Engineering Turbine Research and Development Association - Graces Guide







www.gracesguide.co.uk


----------

